# Solved: bitdefender a resource hog?



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

I'm looking at getting the new Bitdefender Internet Security Suite and I was wondering if anyone knew if it was a resource hog? It does a lot, but I don't want something that will slow my system down like Nortons.

Thanks,
JTN


----------



## Stingray10 (Mar 25, 2006)

My 2 son's have it running as we speak,it works fine.Go to their site and get a trial and see how it works out.AVG is supposed to release a new version 8 of their security suite tomorrow and if it was like the 7.5 version I found it really good.


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

Of course - free trial, should have thought of that.

Thanks,
JTN


----------

